# Anyone heading out to sikes tonight?



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Anyone heading out to sikes tonight? I'll be out there around 9pm.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I wish. In Jacksonville though. I'll be out there tomorrow night. Good luck out there tonight man.


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Any luck over there? We are on 3 mile and just a bunch of white trout so far


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Do u have any luck last night?


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

It was a quiet night, had 3 lines tight with cut menhaden. lost a few chunks but no hook ups. I was out there for about 4 hours.


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm going back out today to throw some lines off the gulf breeze side and see what happens. I've got nothing but time on my hands today.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

How big were your cut pieces of menhaden that u used? I was using drop rigs and had 2 hooks on the line. Cut the bait in 2 pieces head on one hook and tail on the other lol


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I cut each fish into 3rds


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

cmallick said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I cut each fish into 3rds


If you're talking about menhaden try cutting them in half. We have the most luck on Sykes rigging like that.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Are u using the tail ends as well or just the front half with the head?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dimebag said:


> Are u using the tail ends as well or just the front half with the head?


Depends on the night. Some nights only head halves work, & sometimes vice versa. Put both out & when you get a run/land a fish switch the other baits to whatever worked.


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted



ThaFish said:


> Dimebag said:
> 
> 
> > Are u using the tail ends as well or just the front half with the head?
> ...


That's what I typically try to do.


----------

